# Anyone used Sonus Trim and MotorKote?



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

I removed the waxy film from under the bonnet of my 9 year old Nissan a couple of years ago. Since then I have used a vinyl and rubber dressing but don’t think it offers much protection. It certainly doesn’t last very long. I was thinking of using Sonus Trim & MotorKote, has anyone tried it? 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I have used this quite a lot, and think its actually very very good, however there is for me one down side, the spray head, it seems to sort of spit rather than mist. Nothing at all wrong with the liquid just the bottle/head. I transfered the liquid to a good sprayer (old megs one) and a fine mist giving a good even coating.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah I know I am biased but it's top stuff.

Nice post by Tyler here

Neer had a problem with the nozzle though 

Cheers Tim


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Worth reading up on Autopia on this one I have seen more bad reviews than good about it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I Like the motorkote, used it here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9893

Comes out blue


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Not used any yet, but just ordered some fron www.cleanyourcar.co.uk 
Thanks Tim.
So i will find out this week.

Mark


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I use Megs HD on all my customers cars.... lasts well


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

myxa said:


> Not used any yet, but just ordered some fron www.cleanyourcar.co.uk
> Thanks Tim.
> So i will find out this week.
> 
> Mark


let us know how you get on!


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah i'm really pleased with stuff !! 

Got it on my engine, it's been on there nearly 3 months now and you still tell it cleaner than normal, once any surface dirt is wiped off  

Will be getting some next time i order :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

i have played with this a bit - first time no brilliant results - ie it collected in little pools. My technique is to mist on ( like already suggested change bottle) then any areas of collected residue, lightly pat with damp work MF ( although the bottle says not to wipe)

Since then ive had great results and it does seem to last quite well too.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

used it on mine, found it better to spray lower areas direct and spray an applicator for top areas so you dont get any pooling, justa fine coat


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for your replies :thumb: 
I decided to try some and I see what you mean about the nozzle, it doesn’t atomise the liquid. It also seems to bead heavily on plastic. I have been waiting 30 mins (at 20 C) to apply the second coat but there are still beads of wet liquid


----------

